# PRP 26(b)



## Eusoph SA (Jan 9, 2020)

24 months of waiting for spousal PRP is very draining and emotional. We thought by now we will be having the green book. 26(b) is a challenge for real.


----------



## B.C.T. (Mar 5, 2020)

Tatsunga said:


> My spouse has applied for PRP under section 26 (b) in January 2019. Up to this day, the status is still at "received at DHA on xxxxxx 2019.
> 1) Is there anyone who has received their outcome under this category?
> 2) How many Quality Assurance Stages are there before Adjudication is done.


I feel for you brother. In pre-Covid days it was generally 24 monthes or more...now who knows...see the huge thread on PR timelines. If you have funds you can get a lawyer to file for a High Court date to force a decision from home affairs, but that court date will be far out ( about 8 to 10 monthes out).

I have been waiting for my PRP since Nov. 2018.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

26(b) you are in for a very long wait.


----------



## Eusoph SA (Jan 9, 2020)

How many Quality assurance stages are there before Adjudication takes place?


----------



## Eusoph SA (Jan 9, 2020)

Good day everyone. May those who have some information kindly assist. What exactly are the stages in processing of PRP. And how many stages are there for QUALITY ASSURANCE?. You responses will be much appreciated.


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

Eusoph SA said:


> Good day everyone. May those who have some information kindly assist. What exactly are the stages in processing of PRP. And how many stages are there for QUALITY ASSURANCE?. You responses will be much appreciated.


Quality assurance goes through 3 quality stages (processing stages) before printing of the PRP or the rejection letter which ever the case might be.


----------



## Eusoph SA (Jan 9, 2020)

Oooh thanks very much. So if the application is on stage 3 of quality assurance it actually means that adjudication has been done already?.


----------



## Eusoph SA (Jan 9, 2020)

After so many emails to DHA , the file started to move. In Nov 2020 it moved to qualify assurance stage 2. December quality assurance stage 3. January Quality assurance stage 4 . February quality assurance stage 5. I would email every week. Early March in our 23rd month of waiting for the outcome. Got an email saying the case was finalized. Now in printing section. So eager to know how long printing takes.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Eusoph SA said:


> After so many emails to DHA , the file started to move. In Nov 2020 it moved to qualify assurance stage 2. December quality assurance stage 3. January Quality assurance stage 4 . February quality assurance stage 5. I would email every week. Early March in our 23rd month of waiting for the outcome. Got an email saying the case was finalized. Now in printing section. So eager to know how long printing takes.


Please share the email addresses you used to follow up? thanks in advance.


----------



## Eusoph SA (Jan 9, 2020)

jollem said:


> Please share the email addresses you used to follow up? thanks in advance.


I used [email protected] & [email protected] & [email protected]


----------



## Eusoph SA (Jan 9, 2020)

Good luck 🍀


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Eusoph SA said:


> Good luck 🍀


thanks .


----------

